# A4 Avants



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

Not wholly on topic but thought this a worthwhile place to ask.

Planning on getting a small estate for wife/baby/labrador and, obviously A4 Avant is high on my list. Budget is Â£15-20k so latest shape models are well within my budget.

Wanted some advice on engine options. To be honest, I fancy a V6 but they're looking very expensive. Is the 2.4 worth it or should I pay more for the 3.0? Anyone got experience of the 2.5 TDi?

(Or, and this is a BIG or, should I go for an older shape S4 Avant?)

Any views welcome


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Older cars have pitful rear space - for a family car, read very small family. FOr an average driver to be comy there is very little leg room in the back - hard to even get in.

No idea what the newer shape ones are like, but a frined of mine just test drove an older shape A4 Avant and rejected it for a Passat which are cavernous in copmparison.

AS for engines - the diesels are the most sought after and therefore hold their value better. Which could be good news if you want to buy a petrol model cheaply, but bad when you come to sell.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

We have a 1.9 Tdi, the father in law has a 2.5 Tdi. Both excellent cars, 2.5 is a little faster and more refined, 1.9 gives 50MPG everywhere.

But....

If you have a baby and a Labrador then I would recommend that you think twice about a compact estate. My daughters are 7 and 9. That is when they take up the least space, and we just get by. Even their mother now says we should probably have gone for an A6 even though she wanted a small car. :?
Kell is right, a Passat is enourmous in comparison with an A4.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

thanks for the advice so far

must say, the whole compact estate thing isn't my choice...my wife doesn't want to drive anything bigger though and it'll be her day to day car and she's only used to her 206 at the moment

can't see me getting her driving an A6...if I could I'd go the whole hog and get a Volvo V70 or Merc E Class..

the latest shape model looks a fair bit bigger than the older model?

I drive an A3 2.0TDi now so reluctant to get a 1.9TDi since it'll be like having 2 very similar driving experiences...hence the craving for a V6 or and S4...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The Passat will be much bigger as it is based on the A6 platform. The new shape Avants are much roomier than the old though - or think about a 4 x 4, we looked at A4 Avant, BM Touring, A6 Avant, Volvo etc and finished up with a new Honda CRV which the Mrs loves.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

arrgh, I've just spent the last 6 months swaying the missus away from a Freelander/RAV4/CRV etc

however, an X Trail might, just, do the job


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmmm went from a 1.8 A4 to a 1.9 TDi A6 because the A4 was _too small _for 3 kids... :?

However we now have a 7 seat Touran and the kids LOVE it. Much better designed than the A6 for transporting kids imo.

L


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not sure that the exterior dimensions of the Passat are that much bigger than the A4 - but I don't know for definite.

But I was very surprised at the lack of legroom in the back of Thorney's RS4.

Mind you, I'd put up with that for his car. :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

spiderman said:


> arrgh, I've just spent the last 6 months swaying the missus away from a Freelander/RAV4/CRV etc
> 
> however, an X Trail might, just, do the job


Have you driven an X Trail? One of the worst cars on the market today IMO (ask Jampott about Nissans :lol: ) Can heartily recommend a CRV. Frugal, spacious and pleasant to drive...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > arrgh, I've just spent the last 6 months swaying the missus away from a Freelander/RAV4/CRV etc
> ...


No, don't ask me about Nissans...


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

My Dad's got a A4 3 V6 Sport. We drove to Le Mans in it, very nice engine, good comfy car, drinks fuel though. He recons it's the best car he's had for build quality, and his previous cars where E classes and five series.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

He's a TVR owner so has low expectation on build quality...


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

paulb said:


> He's a TVR owner so has low expectation on build quality...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We looked at Freelander, Rav4, Grand Vitara and the CRV - and preferred the CRV as it seemed roomier and was a better drive.

It has clever features like the rear seat sliding and being set a couple of inches higher than the front so the kids can see out.

The Diesel should be out this year too


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Whatever you do... keep away from the 2.0 FSI engine. It is crap!

I had one for a few days and to be honest it is slow... the A6 1.9 TDI we have is faster, better to drive and FAR more economical.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah, know exactly what you mean re the FSI

I got a loan A3 2.0 FSI when my 2.0 TDi was serviced and it was very poor.

Just spotted a 3.0 Quattro Tiptronic Avant on a 51 Plate at Fontain's...looks very tempting!

Might prove a bit of a shocker on the MPG though!


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I've got a 98 2.4 saloon - the engine is a nice compromise between power and performance. I get about 29mpg in and around town, nearer the mid to high 30's on a longer run.


----------

